# Promis und billige Werbung



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo in diesem Thread gehts um Promis, und wie sie zwanghaft versuchen Werbung zu machen.

Ich habs gestern wieder erlebt^^

Da gestern wieder nur mist im TV kam habe ich beim *Promi Dinner* folgendes gesehen^^

Irgendein sogenannter "Promi" ich weiß schon garnichmehr den Name war.
Sagte folgendes (das Gesprächsthema war zu dem Zeitpunkt Urlaubssendungen):

*Früher als Kind sah ich gerne Vox Tours!* 

mein erster Gedanke war: HÄ?! hat Sie das jetzt wirklich gesagt! wie billig kann man den noch Werbung machen?
Die B Promi Sendung kommt ja auf Vox, die gute war ca. mitte 20 denke ich.
Und sagt früher sah sie gerne Vox Tours^^ damals gabs das aber noch nich. 

Meine Frage an euch, ist euch das schonmal iwo aufgefallen? Wie billig manche Promis Werbung machen?

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> vox  tours gibts seit über 4 jahren...


Sogar noch länger. Wenn man mal annimmt dass derjenige das mit 12 gesehn hat kann er fast 30 sein ...



> Nach über 16 Jahren ist die Reise für Voxtours zu Ende.



http://www.vox.de/voxtours.php


----------



## Raaandy (7. Dezember 2009)

hui das hät ich nich gedacht^^ aber werbung machen sie dennoch^^


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Es ist als Sender nicht Verboten für sich selbst Werbung zu machen.

Billig oder nicht.

Ihr kennt bestimmt "Die zehn..." Was läuft da? Ja, 90% Sendersklaven. Egal ob auf anderen Sendern was besseres lief. Sowas ist auch Eigenwerbung und offensichtliche Selbstbeweihräucherung


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hui das hät ich nich gedacht^^ aber werbung machen sie dennoch^^



Naja, für eine abgesetzte Sendung? Werbung kann man das nicht nennen, ev. ein wenig Schleimerei.
Da sind die Talkshow Touren peinlicher wo sie ihre CDs in die Kamera halten.


----------



## RomanGV1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Mr.T
.. mehr sage ich nicht..


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Mr.T
> .. mehr sage ich nicht..



Die Werbung wird schon ne Stange gekostet haben


----------



## Tikume (7. Dezember 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Die Werbung wird schon ne Stange gekostet haben



Selbst schuld. David Hasselhoff hätten sie schon mit 3 Flaschen Vodka ködern können.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

und nem burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_


Tikume schrieb:



			Selbst schuld. David Hasselhoff hätten sie schon mit 3 Flaschen Vodka ködern können.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



+



LordofDemons schrieb:



			und nem burger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



=




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## sympathisant (7. Dezember 2009)

musste neulich lachen als ich im radio nen ex-fussballspieler gehört habe, der kaum überzeugend irgendwleche riesterenten von irgendner versicherung angepriesen hat.

wenn er ahnung vom geld anlegen hätte müsste er jetzt keine werbung machen. wenig glaubhaft das ganze. und nur weil sich ne versicherung mit dem namen eines ex-b-promis schmückt würd ich kein produkt von denen kaufen.


----------



## Torhall (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist das Mario Gomez. Der spielt noch aktiv.


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Macht euch nicht über David Hasselhoff lustig. Wenn der mal stirbt wird der genauso breit getreten wie das mit Jacko.


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Dezember 2009)

wenn der mal stirbt bricht der absatz der alkoholindustrie ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> wenn der mal stirbt bricht der absatz der alkoholindustrie ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


hehe der war gut


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

Billige Werbung? Verona Pooth für kik. So stronzdoof die Frau. Was die für shit labert echt... Das kann jeder Vollidiot.


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Billige Werbung? Verona Pooth für kik. So stronzdoof die Frau.



Da irrst du dich aber. Die ist Hochinteligent. Das ist alles PR was die da macht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

Verona Pooth wuchs in Hamburg auf. Sie besuchte dort eine Hauptschule. Mit 15 Jahren begann sie als Model zu arbeiten.
Ich glaube, dass die sich nicht noch nebenbei schlau gemacht hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Verona Pooth wuchs in Hamburg auf. Sie besuchte dort eine Hauptschule. Mit 15 Jahren begann sie als Model zu arbeiten.
> Ich glaube, dass die sich nicht noch nebenbei schlau gemacht hat
> 
> 
> ...



Intelligenz hin oder her: mit Verona Pooth verhält es sich wie mit Bushido. Beide wissen ihr Image clever zu verkaufen.


----------



## Abrox (7. Dezember 2009)

Was ist daran so schlimm? Mein Vater ist auch mit 15 in die Arbeitswelt hinein.

Das heisst doch nicht, dass man saudumm ist wenn man nur bis 15 in der Schule war.


Verona hat ihr Image als Dummchen aufgebaut. Das kam an. Ich sag nur: "Der mit dem Blubb". 

Wenn man sich länger mit einer Person beschäftigt, erkennt mann das wahre Gesicht hinter eben dieser.


Edit:



Deanne schrieb:


> Intelligenz hin oder her: mit Verona Pooth verhält es sich wie mit Bushido. Beide wissen ihr Image clever zu verkaufen.



Danke, dass trifft es genau


----------



## F-S-N (7. Dezember 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> Hallo in diesem Thread gehts um Promis, und wie sie zwanghaft versuchen Werbung zu machen.
> 
> Ich habs gestern wieder erlebt^^
> 
> ...


Hab mir ganz genau die selbe frage gestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (7. Dezember 2009)

Wenn man zum perfekten Promidinner eingeladen wird, dann weiß man als Promi: Jetzt kannste den Strick in die Hand nehmen. Irgendwann wird es vllt. noch eine Staatsform geben, mit den Promis wenn es so weiter geht. Die wird dann Promikratie sein. Ich kann des echt net ab, wenn amnche Leute Promis wie Paris Hilton verehren. Wie als ob die was besseres wären... Ich respektiere Promis nur, wenn sie was aus ihrer Stellung machen, und die Welt ein Stück verbessern (z.B. mind. Blutspenden gehen oder etwas in der Art).


----------



## dragon1 (7. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn man zum perfekten Promidinner eingeladen wird, dann weiß man als Promi: Jetzt kannste den Strick in die Hand nehmen. Irgendwann wird es vllt. noch eine Staatsform geben, mit den Promis wenn es so weiter geht. Die wird dann Promikratie sein. Ich kann des echt net ab, wenn amnche Leute Promis wie Paris Hilton verehren. Wie als ob die was besseres wären... Ich respektiere Promis nur, wenn sie was aus ihrer Stellung machen, und die Welt ein Stück verbessern (z.B. mind. Blutspenden gehen oder etwas in der Art).


find ich auch


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2009)

Die einzige Werbung von Promis die mich WIRKLICH nervt ist die von mario Barth für MediaMarkt. Eigentlich mag ich ja Mario Barth und ich find den sehr witzig aber diese Werbung ist wirklich grauenhaft.


----------



## Tardok (7. Dezember 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Die einzige Werbung von Promis die mich WIRKLICH nervt ist die von mario Barth für MediaMarkt. Eigentlich mag ich ja Mario Barth und ich find den sehr witzig aber diese Werbung ist wirklich grauenhaft.



Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Raaandy (8. Dezember 2009)

jap find ich auch durch die werbung von mario barth füllt er zwar seinen geldbeutel, aber schadet iwie seinem ruf.
jetzt isa nur noch ein komerzschwein...

schau mir da lieber den türkischen komidianten an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

ich liebe diese mario barth werbung vor allem die in denen er die wörter zählt >.<


----------



## sympathisant (8. Dezember 2009)

mario barth ist ja sowas von unlustig. dass er werbugn für MM macht ist noch ein grund mehr da nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## marion9394 (8. Dezember 2009)

> Die einzige Werbung von Promis die mich WIRKLICH nervt ist die von mario Barth für MediaMarkt. Eigentlich mag ich ja Mario Barth und ich find den sehr witzig aber diese Werbung ist wirklich grauenhaft.



Beim Barth ist es wie beim Mittermeier - nur noch schlimmer! es kommen immer noch die selben programme, immer die selben witze, inzwischen ist der typ ne plage - jetzt noch die recht unlustige werbung... ne danke. mochte den echt mal recht gern, aber nachdem der diese seltsame sendung gemacht hat ist mir das bissi to much!

tjo... die sache mit verona... finds eher bemitleidenswert, erst ist ihr tüppi pleite und sie muss ihm geld leihen und jetzt muss sie für so nen assiladen werbung machen - naja geld is geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn man in das promidinner reinzappt ist es immer witzig - kann man immer so schön d-promi raten machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Camô (8. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn man zum perfekten Promidinner eingeladen wird, dann weiß man als Promi: Jetzt kannste den Strick in die Hand nehmen. Irgendwann wird es vllt. noch eine Staatsform geben, mit den Promis wenn es so weiter geht. Die wird dann Promikratie sein. Ich kann des echt net ab, wenn amnche Leute Promis wie Paris Hilton verehren. Wie als ob die was besseres wären... Ich respektiere Promis nur, wenn sie was aus ihrer Stellung machen, und die Welt ein Stück verbessern (z.B. mind. Blutspenden gehen oder etwas in der Art).


Das mit dem Blutspenden klingt irgendwie niedlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne mal im Ernst, echte Promis sind für mich Musiker und Schauspieler. Sofern sie mich mit ihrer Musik oder ihren Filmen erfreuen, haben sie eh schon bei mir gewonnen. Da müssen sie nicht noch krampfhaft für karitative Zwecke einstehen.


----------



## Deanne (8. Dezember 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> Beim Barth ist es wie beim Mittermeier - nur noch schlimmer! es kommen immer noch die selben programme, immer die selben witze, inzwischen ist der typ ne plage - jetzt noch die recht unlustige werbung... ne danke. mochte den echt mal recht gern, aber nachdem der diese seltsame sendung gemacht hat ist mir das bissi to much!



Schön, dass das mal jemand ähnlich sieht. Ich weiß wirklich nicht, was alle an Mario Barth finden. Der Typ macht immer die gleichen Witze und sein Humor ist teilweise eher was für Leute, die es nicht so tiefsinnig mögen. Und immer diese Männer- und Frauensprüche, irgendwann ist die Nummer ausgelutscht.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Dezember 2009)

Es kann halt nicht jeder mit unglaublich anspruchsvollen Humor aufwarten :/

Vll. soll das ja sogar so sein... ich hab gehört es gibt Leute denen gefällt sowas aber das sind nur Gerüchte .... :O


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. Dezember 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Es kann halt nicht jeder mit unglaublich anspruchsvollen Humor aufwarten :/
> 
> Vll. soll das ja sogar so sein... ich hab gehört es gibt Leute denen gefällt sowas aber das sind nur Gerüchte .... :O




Nein, ich bin der (noch) lebende Beweis dafür, das es solche Leute gibt!


----------



## Sascha_BO (8. Dezember 2009)

Mario Barth ist eigentlich nur brauchbar wenn er gerade ein ganz neues Programm am Start hat (obwohl er dann immer noch zuviel von _"Ey wißt ihr, meine Freundin...."_ bringt). Danach kann man aber die folgenden 2 Jahre bedenkenlos jeden (Fernseh)Auftritt von dem verpassen, ist eh immer das Gleiche. Allerdings machen´s andere Comedians da nicht wirklich anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Mr.T
> .. mehr sage ich nicht..



Seh ich nicht so.
Mr T ist in den USA nen absoluter Held.
Setzt sich gegen Drogen ein, hilft Obdachlosen etc pp
Der wird in Deutschland einfach ganz anders beurteilt.


----------



## Lekraan (8. Dezember 2009)

Michael Ballack mit seiner Werbung ^^ ... Diese Flugreisen


----------



## Abrox (9. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, die Mario Barth Werbungen sind in etwa so nervig wie seine Programme.

Immer das selbe bla bla bla. Jeder Witz ist genau gesagt der selbe. Ich hör mir lieber das Immer wieder Programm von Atze an. Besonders lustig wo Ingo Appelt in Mario Barths Show war. Der Mittelpunkt der Show war da aus meiner Sicht Appelt.

Es gibt nur einen der das Thema "Kommunikation" gut umgesetzt hat. Dieser Künstler nennt sich Loriot.


----------



## Deanne (9. Dezember 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Mario Barth Werbungen sind in etwa so nervig wie seine Programme.
> 
> Immer das selbe bla bla bla. Jeder Witz ist genau gesagt der selbe. Ich hör mir lieber das Immer wieder Programm von Atze an. Besonders lustig wo Ingo Appelt in Mario Barths Show war. Der Mittelpunkt der Show war da aus meiner Sicht Appelt.
> 
> Es gibt nur einen der das Thema "Kommunikation" gut umgesetzt hat. Dieser Künstler nennt sich Loriot.



Dito. Besonders die Werbung, wo er irgendwas mit "Latte Macchiato" sagt, da könnte ich nur noch reinschlagen. Der totale Alptraum.

Edit: Ich hab den Spot gefunden. Absolut peinlich.


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

Werbung geht mir generell auf die Nerver, aber ganz ehrlich, wenn ich berühmt währe und ich ein Mediamarkt für eine Werbung anfragen würde, würde ich auch ja sagen sofern die Bezahlung stimmt. Jedoch sollte der eine oder andere vielleicht mal schauen für was er seinen Namen hergibt.


----------



## Pascal-Huneu (9. Dezember 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> mario barth ist ja sowas von unlustig. dass er werbugn für MM macht ist noch ein grund mehr da nicht zu kaufen.



Die Werbung ist absolut nervig!


----------



## corak (9. Dezember 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Verona Pooth wuchs in Hamburg auf. Sie besuchte dort eine Hauptschule. Mit 15 Jahren begann sie als Model zu arbeiten.
> Ich glaube, dass die sich nicht noch nebenbei schlau gemacht hat
> 
> 
> ...



Verona Poth ist mit Sicherheit nicht intellektuell, aber definitiv das Gegenteil von dumm. Ich kenne keinen Menschen, der so zielstrebig und erfolgreich seine Stärken und Schwächen vermarktet hat wie diese Frau.


----------

